# gbody trunk



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

hey i got a regal im gettin rdy to lift and i need sum ideas on the rack im lookin for pics with 8 or 10 batts and 3 pumps im jus not sure if they fit the way i want em to


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

THERE IS A COUPLE TOPICS ON HERE ALREADY IF YOU DO A SEARCH. GBODY SETTUPS OR GBODY TRUNKS.


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

yah everyone ive seen is 3 batts a side im lookin for more original ideas cuz i got 8 batts and might buy 2 more but i want it to try an look clean and not have like 10 batts jus cramed into the middle


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

4 pump 10 battery


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Oct 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8931223
> *yah everyone ive seen is 3 batts a side im lookin for more original ideas cuz i got 8 batts and might buy 2 more but i want it to try an look clean and not have like 10 batts jus cramed into the middle
> *



When mine is done I will post up pics......9 batts, 3 pumps! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

oh yeah...and the 9 will be straight across the back, and the pumps should be slightly angled up so you can see the backing plates....at least that is the current Idea!!!


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 4 2007, 03:09 PM~8932322
> *oh yeah...and the 9 will be straight across the back, and the pumps should be slightly angled up so you can see the backing plates....at least that is the current Idea!!!
> *


yah thats lookin like the way to do it cuz i whanna still be able to have a sub between the cylinders i wuz also thinkin of like a L on each side


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

EVERY TIME I DECIDE WHICH WAY I AM GONNA RUN THE BATTS AND WIRE THEM I CHANGE MY MIND LIKE THE NEXT DAY. maby i should just clean out the trunk first then decide. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

3 pumps infront of the hump, 1 of the pumps being a piston pump, with 8 batteries across the back


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

my first setup i had done 3 pumps with 3 batteries in each quarter panel.


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

so the only way i can make it fit is to do it straight across i wished these trunks were alil bigger


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2007, 11:28 PM~8936477
> *3 pumps infront of the hump, 1 of the pumps being a piston pump, with 8 batteries across the back
> 
> 
> ...


i ran mine like this  but just 2 pumps and in the middle the speaker box sticks out a lil


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Oct 5 2007, 08:07 AM~8937558
> *so the only way i can make it fit is to do it straight across i wished these trunks were alil bigger
> *



Not the only way.....just got to get creative. If you want a system in there then it is about the only way. I decided I am going to pass on the system to make my set up extra clean. Just going to make a beauty board and mount my 4 channel amp on the back rack in my regal.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is in a cutty i did


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 5 2007, 11:04 AM~8937875
> *This is in a cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...


you do some clean ass work Leonard... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i also took out the back seat and cut out that center support so that my box is actually about 2 inches inside the car. and i cut the cross bar section off the back seat it self so that the seat would still fit over the box. just dont cut off the very top long bar so u can still latch the seat in and dont cut the bottom length bar and the left and right ones so ur seat still keeps form


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

MY OLD MONTE AND ANOTHER MONTE THAT I DID FOR A FRIEND...


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

2 pumps 8 batts


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 5 2007, 09:04 AM~8937875
> *This is in a cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: to the hardlines!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

send me ur email ill send u the pics of my old monte 3 pumps ten battereis and room for sounds


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

here's some G-body trunks from a show i was at this weekend


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a better pic of mine


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

3 Pumps 6 Batts in my Cutlass


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

thanks guys for the pics but not to sound like an asshole but i asked for pic wit 8 or more batts and still able for sum boom now im not sure if im gunna run my 8 batts or jus 6 lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Heres a cutlass i did about 6 months ago. 3 pumps 8 batteries, and room for subs..


Neither of these pics are the final product.


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

g-body4life thats eaxactly how i wuz thinkin of doin it and now seein it i can picture alot better looks better then did in my head lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The middle pump was all chromed out and was facing opposite of the other 2 pumps. the motor was towards the license plate. looked real good when it was done.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 5 2007, 11:04 AM~8937875
> *This is in a cutty i did
> 
> 
> ...




That is nice work homie :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 9 2007, 04:25 PM~8962175
> *Heres a cutlass i did about 6 months ago. 3 pumps 8 batteries, and room for subs..
> 
> 
> ...


Good God you are a goofy looking MOFO! LOL 

Hit me up this weekend. Might be in K.C. for the hop


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this is my setup in my cutty


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 10 2007, 08:50 AM~8967700
> *Good God you are a goofy looking MOFO! LOL
> 
> Hit me up this weekend. Might be in K.C. for the hop
> *


I will, i'll be leaving saturday morning around 10.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8969245
> *I will, i'll be leaving saturday morning around 10.
> *


I'll hit you up. I'm charging the batts as we speak


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 10 2007, 01:50 PM~8969714
> *I'll hit you up. I'm charging the batts as we speak
> *


You taking the tre and the 88? or just the 88? My boy can drive one if necessary


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 11 2007, 12:38 AM~8975162
> *You taking the tre and the 88? or just the 88? My boy can drive one if necessary
> *


Probably just the 88


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

my setup !!!


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

4 PUMPS 10 BATT. ---


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres a few ways u can get 8-10 batteries and 3 pumps and still get a stereo in the trunk

1st pic is 10 batteries, 2 rows of 5 sideways, with 3 pumps behind them and ur box and subs in the package tray,









2nd pic is 9 batteries top to bottom length and the rest the same









3rd pic is 8 batteries and same as the last pic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im trying to bring my pics up but photobucket is f'd up :uh: just click on my build


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Oct 9 2007, 04:05 PM~8961990
> *thanks guys for the pics but not to sound like an asshole but i asked for pic wit 8 or more batts and still able for sum boom now im not sure if im gunna run my 8 batts or jus 6 lol
> *


Here you go... 2-Envious Touch Piston Pumps, 8-Batteries, 1-JL 12W6V2 Sub, 2-Amps, Caps, and still room available :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8960609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

TTT for tha HOMiE BOUNZiNS setup  

too bad that trojan dont have the group 31 anymore :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------

